# Small Car Trending Be Damned, Audi of America Continues to Sell Every Q7 They Can Get



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're on the ground in Munich, Germany today for the unveiling of the Audi A7 and, flying out of Audi of America's home airport of Washington Dulles, had the fortune to be travelling with Audi of America President Johan De Nysschen. Over baggage claim in Germany we learned a few things about AoA's gangbuster sales year and one fact in particular that impressed us surrounded the Q7.

De Nysschen shared that it is possible Audi could break 100K this year but that, even with Ingolstadt's move to free up some units for North America, the target had been just a bit less than that. If they hit the mark then likely those units will come out of next year's allotment... at least for now.

So where is most of the new demand centered? We'd assumed Q5. The Audi Q5 is uniquely positioned as the 'right size' for many markets, including downsizing trends even effecting the North American market. The guess was a sound one, and De Nysschen said there's plenty of demand on that model but that the entire range seems to be effected. Demand for the more mature-in-the-product-cycle A6 is up 35% while Audi continues to sell every Q7 it can get its hands on.

No doubt the new 3.0T supercharged V6 has fuelled the A6 energy and that sought after engine, along with the 3.0 TDI, will make up the engine range for the MY2011 Q7. That in mind, interest in the Q7 is only likely to become more brisk.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I have to say, I'm amazed at the uptick in demand for the freshened A6. It's always been the bastard stepchild of Audi America, it seems. I really have to wonder what it is that suddenly has put this car on peoples' radar.

As for the Q7, I can understand that, actually. Here in Northeast Ohio you're hard pressed to go a day without seeing several Q7s lumbering around and the number of freshened Q7s I've noticed in the past few weeks is surprising. It seems to be a very popular model around these parts. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the Q7 sure as heck looks the part - big, imposing, and with the TDI and 3.0T, a nice package indeed.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree with Travis on the A6. This new 3.0T engine has transformed this car for customers and we are selling them at a quicker pace than i have seen in probably 2 years.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ProjectA3;bt325 said:


> I agree with Travis on the A6. This new 3.0T engine has transformed this car for customers and we are selling them at a quicker pace than i have seen in probably 2 years.


Well, that's good news. From what you're seeing, is it the motor that's really selling the car? What feedback are you hearing from people looking at the car and buying it?


----------



## superleggera (Nov 7, 2007)

Travis Grundke;bt326 said:


> Well, that's good news. From what you're seeing, is it the motor that's really selling the car? What feedback are you hearing from people looking at the car and buying it?


Yes it is, but the new 3G MMI nav system is a big selling point that also really impresses people. The 3d maps, and the traffic info, the AMI, the Jukebox hard drive are all things that sway people to get this over a competitor. The fact that we have two huge banners with the two tests that Car and Driver did where the A6 took top honors, also helps.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Travis Grundke;bt326 said:


> Well, that's good news. From what you're seeing, is it the motor that's really selling the car? What feedback are you hearing from people looking at the car and buying it?


Winning back-to-back C/D comparos against the likes of the new 535i certainly didn't hurt... the facelift with the LED headlights and taillights also contributed.

That being said, the C7 A6 due next year should be quite stunning given the preview from the sister car A7.


----------

